# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best Bulking and Cutting Prohormone

## achesr

I just wanted to see what you guys thought about what is the best cutting prohormone and then which prohormone u guys think is the best for bulking ?? Some feedback is appreicated.

----------


## achesr

Bump

----------


## FREAK

NONE save ur money

----------


## No One Knows

> NONE save ur money


Thats not what he asked, chopsley.

I'd say.. Bulking - superdrol clone. Cutting - halodrol clone.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

bulking-superdrol
cutting-epistane

but even if i would cut, i would run superdrol, and just lower yr cals

----------


## Lexed

heard thats a great cutter superdrol with low cals

----------


## No One Knows

+1 on the epi. I'm on it now and at the end of the first week I had to buy another bottle.

----------


## Bradly1234

hm i know bsn came out with epi awhile ago and they switched the bottle and the ingredients in the pills, are you guys taking the epi that came in the black bottle with the black top? the pills will have a sulfer smell to them.

----------


## Bradly1234

not B S N, i ment I B E

----------


## bcaasdirty

i dont think bsn has developed a designer roid since the ban of 04--if they ever produced one at all

----------


## bcaasdirty

> not B S N, i ment I B E


LOL beat me to it...nvm

----------


## achesr

so what's the verdict? epistane is good or not goood ? ?

----------


## No One Knows

I'm actually taking havoc but its the same thing. I like it...

----------


## lilnardey

xxxx

----------


## raw12

> bulking-superdrol
> cutting-epistane
> 
> but even if i would cut, i would run superdrol, and just lower yr cals


intersting

----------


## achesr

so would M-Drol qualify as superdrol ? ?

----------


## oak2429

yeah

----------


## djsir007

> I'm actually taking havoc but its the same thing. I like it...


What kind of EPI results are you seeing?

----------


## No One Knows

Nice strength and mass gains. Im 12 days in. No sides to speak of. Seems mild but the gains just keep coming... At 30mg ED you wil definitly feel the kick. I'm gonna order a couple more bottles.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

so are you taking havoc alone?? is it supposed to lower bf with good diet and cardio? how many pills would be 30 mg

----------


## djsir007

3 pills - 10mg each

----------


## No One Knows

> so are you taking havoc alone?? is it supposed to lower bf with good diet and cardio? how many pills would be 30 mg


I'm taking it alone. A good diet + cardio alone will lower BF, but I'm sure havoc would be a nice boost. 

I'm bulking at the moment and my diet isn't too clean. I eat clean for the most part but since I'm bulking I somehow convince myself that its cool to eat a stack of pancakes with my eggwhites and oats...or some cheesecake after dinner. Regardless of my lacking diet I actually look leaner. I'm definitely not putting on much, if any fat.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

yea im interested i think i might be trying that in a couple weeks, its either this or i have heard from some friends nice gains off methyl-d. so far a couple weeks into it what kind of gains have you had?

----------


## djsir007

Got my epi today. I will run a log when I do it, but I am already in the trenadrol at this very moment so it will be a few weeks.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

good ill look for it, following ur trenadrol log too

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

hey no one knows, what are your gains like? would you reccomend it or what do you like better for gaining so strength and mass that will stay after a pct and proper diet?

----------


## No One Knows

The gains are great. Decent strength, size...not much bloat at all. I don't really know what to compare it to.. Superdrol can put more mass on and give you more strength but the sides can be nasty which can make it difficult to maintain all of your gains basically because you feel like shit towards the end of ur cycle/pct.

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

Thanks, what is your pct going to be with it? any idea if the gains will be mostly dry?? Have you ever seen anything about something called methyl-d? been looking but not much useful things yet. ill keep trying, just wondering what you have heard?

----------


## No One Knows

Havoc seems to be a pretty dry compound. Kinda sucks because my shoulders are already shot and they're killing me....

Never heard of methyl-d. its more than likely a clone of an old designer. They have a list of all the popular designers out right now with descriptions... lemme see if I can find it for you...

----------


## No One Knows

here:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=326281

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

all this help is much appreciated. I'm going to keep working hard for a couple weeks, get the diet in check and order some Havoc. What will pct be though? No need for anti estrogen right? so basically something for test prod. or what? any recommendations? and lastly just wondering during cycle. will i need the full blown cycle support mix or would some milk thistle do the trick with some vitamins? I also take superfood every day the way it is which is stacked.

----------


## No One Knows

No need for anti e. I've actually seen slight reduction in the little bit of gyno i have on the right side. My pct is going to be nolva and aromasin . 

1-2 Nolva 20mg ed
3-4 Nolva 40mg ed
1-5 Aromasin 12.5mg ed

I'm using life support which is capped cycle support. Milk thistle at 1g ed would be minimum.

BTW I hear havoc and epistane are going to get pulled soon because the raw is too expensive/hard to get. I don;t know for sure just what Ive heard. I'm gonna stock up on a few bottles soon. I'm actually gonna stock up on a bunch of designers just in case...

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

thanks for everything man, ill be on it in around 2 to 3 weeks, ill post it all if your interested to see. what other designers are u gonna stock up on in case.

----------


## No One Knows

No Prob..Im Def gonna get more havoc/epistane, Furazadrol, maybe some h-drol, and 1,4ad...Basically the milder ones. I still have a bottle of orig superdrol from 2005 too. 

Anyone else have any suggestions before I go ordering?

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

So did you take 30 mg all the way through? all pills at once? and when did you take them in the day? You should pick up some m1t i heard its pretty dope. i found some but its a little pricey but i heard its well worth it

----------


## No One Knows

Im taking them spaced out about 5 hrs... Used m1t before. Trying to stick to the milder compounds

----------


## Bear-Grylls-on-juice

any thoughts for myogenx for a pct??

----------


## prohormoneking

winstrol , also named winazol.

----------


## prohormoneking

winstrol , also named winazol for a cutter and bulk you might want to try MAX LMG for a wet gainer for dry gains go with superdrol. 
you can also stack halodrol and superdrol or just buy a two or three compound pro, but the more you take the more possibility for side effects.

----------

